# The best and worst game you've ever played!



## evilvikingking (Mar 16, 2009)

What is the best game you've ever played?

Mine:
BEST- World of Warcraft
WORST- Ridge Racer 6


----------



## ducis (Mar 16, 2009)

Best- Half Life 1
Worst- Halo 2 vista


----------



## bm23 (Mar 16, 2009)

ducis said:


> Worst- Halo 2 vista



because of halo or vista?


----------



## ducis (Mar 16, 2009)

bm23 said:


> because of halo or vista?



halo... it was the portiest port I've ever seen and it took a billon years for it to come out, then when it did come out  I found out that halo was a piece of shit


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 16, 2009)

Best- F.E.A.R. or FarCry
Worst- Extreme Paint Brawl 2


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 16, 2009)

Best - MechWarrior 2
Worst - World of Warcraft (it's fun raiding but the rest of the game is absolute crap) or F.E.A.R. (only played multiplayer and it was terrible)


----------



## Damian Stormbow (Mar 16, 2009)

There were so many good and bad...

Diablo Series...Great
Gothic Series...Good
Guild Wars...Good

I can't think of a really bad one because I read reviews and only purchased the genre's I liked. Perhaps digital boardgames. I didn't play them then...why would I play them now?


----------



## massahwahl (Mar 16, 2009)

Best- super mario RPG
Worst- WoW or ET for the Atari


----------



## joelmagar (Mar 16, 2009)

Best- Halo and Overlord

Worst- all rts games except for the warcraft ones


----------



## ducis (Mar 16, 2009)

ukulele_ninja said:


> Worst- WoW or *ET for the Atari*



did you actually play that game?


----------



## gamerman4 (Mar 16, 2009)

Best: Final Fantasy Tactics
Worst: Spore


----------



## epidemik (Mar 16, 2009)

Best: Orange Box (Does that count )
Worst: Ehh, tough one. Lol HAWX Demo was disappointing. Theres been some really bad racing games.

EDIT: Worst was a start wars game I got for PS2. Couldnt beat the first boss on the first level  Still frustrates me. It looked like a fun game.


----------



## Scubie67 (Mar 16, 2009)

IMO concerning fun and enjoyable to me

Best :   Asheron's Call 1 , for PC

 Worst:  Chronicles of the Sword ,  for PS1


----------



## alexyu (Mar 16, 2009)

Best: Battle Engine Aquila -- ist still a big mistery why I liked it so much as it sucks in everybody elses reviews and its not well known..

Worst: Devil May Cry 3...

De gustibus non est disputandum


----------



## laznz1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Best and worst ummm

Best Quake 3 (classic)
Worst Toe jam and Earl on PS2


----------



## ducis (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd like to change my best game to *valve complete pack*
you guys can't touch that


----------



## Hdk20 (Mar 16, 2009)

Best: Gears of war 2/Left 4 Dead
Worst: Cod WAW, Fear


----------



## DirtyD86 (Mar 16, 2009)

Best: deus ex, half life, earthbound
Worst: anything by EA


----------



## Droogie (Mar 16, 2009)

If I had to pick the one game I had the most fun with, it would have to be *Halo 2*.  Practically my entire high school class played it on XBL.  

Those were the good days...

Not sure about the worst, I'll have to think about that.


----------



## Stildawn (Mar 16, 2009)

Best: Civilization Series (I think has to be all time fav), Diablo 2, DOD and CS
Worst: Vietcong 2 (Sucks lol), Basically all RTS except Total Anilihilation, Halo (All of them), and WOW.


----------



## Twist86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Final Fantasy


Far Cry 2 - so far its my BIGGEST disappointment since I was a diehard FC1 fan.


----------



## ArcAngelAssassin (Mar 17, 2009)

Best:MOH series (i know its not one game tho, lol)
Worst:Warrock


----------



## ducis (Mar 17, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> Far Cry 2 - so far its my BIGGEST disappointment since I was a diehard FC1 fan.



try playing it with a teleport mod, it made all the difference for me


----------



## DCIScouts (Mar 17, 2009)

Best:  I'll have to go with Mass Effect, wish there was a multiplayer feature, though; or Freespace 2, absolutely best story driven game I've ever played, bought it 10 years ago, and still play it now and then

Worst: Heroes of Might and Magic for PS2, played it a whopping 1 hour; worst $30 I ever spent.


----------



## Backwoods166 (Mar 24, 2009)

Best: Diablo II, online and hardcore only, 8 years of my life.

Worst: Sim Earth.  I loved Sim City, Sim Ant even.  Sim earth... wtf?


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 24, 2009)

*Best:* Warcraft III 
*Worst:* Transformers: The Game


----------



## Candy (Mar 24, 2009)

BEST: COD4 without a doubt
WORST: Vietcong, a lot of it was good but there were levels through pitch black tunnels which i had no idea how to beat without cheats. Ruined the game for me.

OTHER THOUGHTS: Far Cry 2 is really fun except for spending most of your time traveling all the way across the map to do different missions. I have stopped playing it even though I'm only 12% finished. I might have to try that teleport mod you speak of ducis


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Mar 24, 2009)

Best - Team Fortess 2
Worst - Portal

Yes, that's right. Portal.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Mar 24, 2009)

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Worst - Portal
> 
> Yes, that's right. Portal.



you'd better apologize. now.


----------



## chrisalv14 (Mar 24, 2009)

*BEST*: Grand Theft Auto 4 - XBOX 360
*WORST*: Two Worlds - XBOX 360


----------



## deveritt (Mar 24, 2009)

best: Anything by Blizzard.
worst: Torment


----------



## Machin3 (Mar 24, 2009)

Best: GTA: Vice City (Best Story Out of All GTA's)
Worst: Shell Shock 2 (horrible, don't recommend it)


----------



## evilvikingking (Mar 25, 2009)

_GTA: Vice City (Best Story Out of All GTA's)_

Why? Did you like the other GTA's though?


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 26, 2009)

best: Mirrors Edge
worst: uhhhhhhhmmmmm trophy bass 2?


----------



## DirtyD86 (Mar 26, 2009)

Elimin8or said:


> best: Mirrors Edge



ban 

cmon, seriously man? mirrors edge was the same thing over and over and over again!


----------



## WeatherMan (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats why its so awesome, You do great stuff over and over and over


----------



## Archangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Bootup05 said:


> Thats why its so awesome, You do great stuff over and over and over



QFT really.


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2009)

Best: Quake 4 (awesome singleplayer story)
Worst: Street Racing Syndicate


----------



## apj101 (Mar 26, 2009)

is it only computer games?
in life its
best: tit cricket 
worst: bollock


----------



## Geoff (Mar 26, 2009)

Best is Team Fortress 2, worst I'd say was a racing game I bought on Steam that was s bad I don't even remember the name.


----------



## Aastii (Mar 26, 2009)

Best: Portal
Worst: Race drivr:GRID.

I will probably get amagad GRID is awesome, but remember, i don't have a wheel and played it on PC so it was impossible to control and the car breaking from a tiny nudge made it get screwed straight away


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2009)

+1, i hated GRID and i played it on the ps3. i got the demo and hated it immediately after the first corner. i didn't like how the cars handled but i did like the crashing. those crash physics are superb! but nothing beats street racing syndicate, still the worst racing game i've ever played.


----------



## just a noob (Mar 26, 2009)

best: fallout 3/fallout
worst: gta 4, roman pisses me off, calling me in the middle of a fire fight wanting to go to a strip club


----------



## epidemik (Mar 26, 2009)

*Gasp* you guys didnt like GRID. That was one of my favorites. 

It takes a while to get used to the handling i guess =/


----------



## Aastii (Mar 27, 2009)

epidemik said:


> *Gasp* you guys didnt like GRID. That was one of my favorites.
> 
> It takes a while to get used to the handling i guess =/



If you a car and dive it and go woop, lets go  Then crash because it isn't like any normal car ever ebcause it handles so stupidly poorly, you would immideately go back to the person who sold you it and tell them how darn pissed off you were.

Turn this into a virtual world and poof, you have GRID.

I'm sure that if you played it for a few hours then you would get used to the handling, but i played it for about an hour and a half and then i was on the verge of kicking my computer in completely, so you wouldn't get to learn how to play it because you would first break whatever you are playing it on.


----------



## Breza (Jun 10, 2009)

Best= Age of Empires series/ Guild Wars/ Doom (1)/ Heroes of Might and Magic series

Worst= Titan quest/ Theme Park Inc./ Back Street Soccer. *

*Was going to put 64th street in there, but didn't have the heart


----------



## Sir Travis D (Jun 10, 2009)

Best: Hover for windows 95
Worst: Dune, 1992


----------



## zombine210 (Jun 10, 2009)

woah!
thank breza for reviving this thread, but if you bought a 'driving/racing' game and you don't have a steering wheel, don't blame the game. you try to control a real car with left/right keys. it's not going to happen, sorry, but your comment doesn't make any sense.
granted, it's not the best racing game, but it's amongst the better ones i've played.

best: final fantasy (nes), kickle cubicle, parasite eve 2, freaking mob rule!, and half-life series.

worst: super mario bros. 2, final fantasy 7, star ocean something or other.


----------



## Gooberman (Jun 10, 2009)

Best- Empire Earth 2, Halo, AOE3,  HL2!!

Worst-  Harry Potter for PC sucked nuts


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 10, 2009)

Best: Team Fortress 2, Rainbow Six Vegas 2, and Half Life 2 (in that order)
Worst: Age of Mythology (Nintendo DS - I guess I'm just not much of a RTS person, but I especially dislike this game)


----------



## blackwar (Jun 10, 2009)

what a binding ask for me. i've played a lot of great and terrible games.final fantasy xii and metal gear solid/both of them is  fantastic games specially for me.if i go to a desert island  and i have got only one right of election,i select metal gear solid3.

on the other hand
i can never forget Jodge Dreed( on platform for psx in 1998)


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 11, 2009)

Best Oblivion/Fallout 3 currently.


Worst...its a tie between Farcry 2 and Assassin's Creed. Both had SUPER potential but were utterly destroyed by the laziness of the morons in charge of "things to do"


----------



## Stildawn (Jun 11, 2009)

Best... Of all time has to be the Civilization Series or Counter Strike.. Or No One Lives Forever I. At the moment though its between GTAIV and Empire Total War.

Worse... Well I dont generally buy games that I wont enjoy.. Biggest let down then would have to be No One Lives Forever II, I liked it, just sucked compared to the first (good graphics though at the time lol)


----------



## Scubie67 (Jun 11, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> Best Oblivion/Fallout 3 currently.
> 
> 
> Worst...its a tie between Farcry 2 and Assassin's Creed. Both had SUPER potential but were utterly destroyed by the laziness of the morons in charge of "things to do"



 If you like Oblivion be sure to try Morrowind.I actually think it it is the better made game


----------



## ellanky (Jun 11, 2009)

*Best:* Half-Life, Half-Life 2, Half-Life 2: Episode One, Half-Life 2: Episode 2, Portal, Half-Life:Opposing Force, Bioshock, Call of Duty 4, Call of Duty 2, and Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. All of these games had excellent gameplay and storyline in my opinion.

*Worst:* F.E.A.R., Need for Speed Pro Street, Fallout 3, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2009)

F.E.A.R.!?  That game was awesome!

Best: Metal Gear Solid series
Worst: Street Racing Syndicate


----------



## ellanky (Jun 11, 2009)

jnskyliner34 said:


> F.E.A.R.!?  That game was awesome!
> 
> Best: Metal Gear Solid series
> Worst: Street Racing Syndicate



The story was complete crap and boring, the only cool thing about it was the "slow-mo reflex" thing. And why do you keep posting on this thread? That's the third post from you with no real difference in them.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 11, 2009)

ellanky said:


> *Best:* Half-Life, Half-Life 2, Half-Life 2: Episode One, Half-Life 2: Episode 2, Portal, Half-Life:Opposing Force, Bioshock, Call of Duty 4, Call of Duty 2, and Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. All of these games had excellent gameplay and storyline in my opinion.
> 
> *Worst:* F.E.A.R., Need for Speed Pro Street, Fallout 3, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky



fear and fallout 3 suck?

You are a lot different than I am when it comes to opinions I guess.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 11, 2009)

Best- F.E.A.R, COD4, Original Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, CS:S and Day of Defeat Source
Worst- WoW, Runescape, etc...


----------



## ellanky (Jun 11, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> fear and fallout 3 suck?
> 
> You are a lot different than I am when it comes to opinions I guess.



Yeah.. it's _my_ opinion...


----------



## Archangel (Jun 11, 2009)

the title says best and worst *game*, not best and worst *games*.   make up your minds people!


----------



## mrjack (Jun 11, 2009)

Best: Sam & Max - Hit The Road

Worst: Postal 2


----------



## meanman (Jun 12, 2009)

best oblivion
worst jerrico


----------



## bm23 (Jun 12, 2009)

best: Gta Vice City & SA, God of War 1 & 2
worst: NFS prostreet


----------



## Justin (Jun 12, 2009)

ellanky said:


> The story was complete crap and boring, the only cool thing about it was the "slow-mo reflex" thing. And why do you keep posting on this thread? That's the third post from you with no real difference in them.



guess i've got bad memory.


----------



## The Chad (Jun 12, 2009)

Mine would have to be:
Best: All the GTA's (If I had to chose, Vice City)
Worst: Need for Speed Undercover


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 12, 2009)

Scubie67 said:


> If you like Oblivion be sure to try Morrowind.I actually think it it is the better made game



Oh of course I love it too but I have to many favorites and felt pushing it at 2.

One think I LOVE about Morrowind is has so many more mods for it by diehard fans. Sure Oblivion has it share but it pales in comparison since Marrowind has years on it.


----------



## bigl2007 (Jun 12, 2009)

GuildWars - BEST PC GAME 
Smackdown Vs Raw 2008 - ps3


----------



## lexmark (Jun 13, 2009)

Half life one- best

oblivion- worst


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll say mine yet again.

*Best -* Warcraft III
*Worst -* Transformers: The Game


----------



## mac550 (Jun 13, 2009)

Best - Call Of Duty 4
Worst - Need For Speed Pro Street


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Jun 13, 2009)

lexmark said:


> oblivion- worst



GTFO:gun:

Best: Oblivion

Worst: Any Need for Speed game


----------



## Machin3 (Jun 13, 2009)

mac550 said:


> Best - Call Of Duty 4
> Worst - Need For Speed Pro Street



Agreed on that. Need for Speed is difficult to handle. I hate it.


----------



## Gooberman (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes I had it for game cube and I could not control the car!


----------



## geek 0001 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned driv3r as the worst game, alot of people hated it. I didn't mind it though (until it lost my savegame grrrrr)


----------



## lexmark (Jun 14, 2009)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> GTFO:gun:
> 
> Best: Oblivion
> 
> Worst: Any Need for Speed game




Oblivion is one of the very few games that I bought but never finished, i played the expansion pack which was kinda cool but the first oblibion was pretty damn boring.


----------



## mac550 (Jun 14, 2009)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Agreed on that. Need for Speed is difficult to handle. I hate it.



I do like most wanted and underground 2, but pro street is crap, most of the car understeer like hell, god knows how your ment to take a bend when the damn cars just go in a straight line. :gun: EA for that game


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2009)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> GTFO:gun:
> 
> Best: Oblivion
> 
> Worst: Any Need for Speed game





Midnight_fox1 said:


> Agreed on that. Need for Speed is difficult to handle. I hate it.



Go play Hot Pursuit 2.


----------



## Shane (Jun 14, 2009)

Best:GTA series...GTA:San anderas been the best.
Worst:Stalker:Shadow of chernobyl


----------



## Feuerfrei.x (Jun 17, 2009)

best -- tony hawks american wasteland

worst -- i aint decided


----------



## MMJ (Jun 17, 2009)

Best - GTA3
Worst - Trackmania Extreme


----------



## Archangel (Jun 17, 2009)

I might've found a worthy adversairy for my 'worst game played' spot.

"You are EMPTY", my god its bad.    however, I think,..    "Turning Point" is still worse.  (but its really, really close.)


----------



## lovely? (Jun 18, 2009)

my best is Mass Effect, my worst is frontlines: fuel of war. god that game sucked on PC.


----------



## Ac3 (Jun 18, 2009)

best COD4
worst- one of those games my dad bought for $5 that "looked fun"


----------



## Archangel (Jun 18, 2009)

lovely? said:


> my best is Mass Effect, my worst is frontlines: fuel of war. god that game sucked on PC.





Honesly, if Frontlines: Fuel of war is the worst game you've played so far.   you havn't played some really bad games out there yet.   ( go ahead, try Turning Point! )


----------



## lovely? (Jun 18, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Honesly, if Frontlines: Fuel of war is the worst game you've played so far.   you havn't played some really bad games out there yet.   ( go ahead, try Turning Point! )



lol it was just the first to come to mind. honestly i've played some pretty terrible games, but frontlines was the worst popular game


----------



## Aastii (Jun 18, 2009)

I want to change mine after wasting my damn money on the worst game i have ever played 

best: still portal 
worst: Lost Planet: Extreme conditions

What a pile of horse crap that game is, if you have never played it, really, don't. It isn't one of those games that is so bad it is funny and good, it is one of those games that is so bad it is just truly attrocious


----------



## Archangel (Jun 18, 2009)

lovely? said:


> lol it was just the first to come to mind. honestly i've played some pretty terrible games, but frontlines was the worst popular game



yea, but its the worst game, not the worst popular game we want here!


----------



## MixedLogik (Jun 18, 2009)

Best- Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts (PC)
Worst- Civil War (Xbox 360)


----------



## Aastii (Jun 18, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Honesly, if Frontlines: Fuel of war is the worst game you've played so far.   you havn't played some really bad games out there yet.   ( go ahead, try Turning Point! )



Up until this post and looking it up I had never heard of turning point. It doesn't look half bad (the graphics look a little shoddy but that is all), what makes it so bad  ?


----------



## mtb211 (Jun 18, 2009)

Best:Legend Of Zelda Link to the Past... if its gotta be newer Id def Say Half Life for PC or Metal Gear for psx

Worst-For popular games... Id say John Woo Stranglehold, took that shit back in a blink


----------



## kzr6pj (Jun 18, 2009)

best - Bioshock
worst - legendary


----------



## kennebell347 (Jun 18, 2009)

best: pokemon snap
worst: call of duty 4


----------



## Shlouski (Jun 18, 2009)

best: Bioshock
Worst: Crysis

All that underwater crap did my head in.


----------



## holyshit (Jun 18, 2009)

Best: Fallout 3
Worst: cant think of one lol


----------

